# Kashrut and Passover - Crackers



## JustJoel (Mar 11, 2018)

I hope this is an appropriate place to post this. Keeping kosher is, after all, a special diet.

Are crackers that contain no yeast, but have some baking powder or soda in them pareve (kosher for Passover), or must they contain no leavening whatsoever?

I seem to remember learning in Sunday school that the tradition of unleavened bread is in remembrance that the fleeing Hebrews had no time to let their bread rise before escaping. But soda crackers and saltines and the like require no rising time. Honestly, I don’t know if the ancient Egyptians even had baking powder or baking soda!


----------

